# Any Ruger SP101 Fans here



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

I bought my first Ruger SP101 about 18 months ago, since then I have purchased 2 more, one of which is the hammerless version. All three are the smallest barrel version. Anyone else here have this model. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi PKO220. I don't have it anymore but I am going to pick up another one day. Mine went by the way side in a last mintue trade to get my wife a Colt she wanted real bad. I still got my Galco holster and C/T laser for it. In my book they are a great little revolver. Mine was also the 21/4" barrel version. Good luck with yours.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. Yes, definitely count me in as a fan of the SP101. I have but one, the 3 1/16" bbl version.

Here is why I favor the little thing:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Ruger SP101 Report.htm

Best.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

big fan here too, i carry it almost every day. same version as above 2 1/4" bbl. i like the ruger revolvers in general, but the sp101 is my favorite. i do wish the made one in the same frame size only with a 4" barrel.


----------



## Digby (Jun 17, 2007)

*My SP101 is on the way.*

I ordered a 3 inch 357 SP101 a week ago. I like the longer barrel, but it was a hard decision. I may end up with another one in 2". Ordered up a Simply Rugged Pancake holster for it Friday. Probably will be my CCW gun, even though I live in San Francisco. I will be moving soon.

Other Rugers:
New Vaquero 357 6 1/2 
Blackhawk 357 5 1/2 
P89 
P345 
Mark III 512 
10-22 Rifle

Also:
Kimber Custom II
870 Wingmaster
Browning BL22

Only the SP101 is Stainless. Probably these next two will be also:

Next up:
Single Six
Mini 14

One a month, that's all I ask.


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

I also have a 101. It is the DAO snubby in .357 magnum. I love it except for one or two things. First, I wish that it had the edges of the trigger guard and some other parts a bit more rounded. Some of those edges are just too sharp. Also, I could wish for six rounds instead of five, but then, that defeats the purpose of a snubby.


----------



## bloodhound689 (May 20, 2007)

I had a SP-101... I loved everything about it except the sights... For some reason I just couldn't get my eyes to adjust to it. If they came out with some other kind of sights for it, I would buy another one in a heart beat....


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

PKO220 said:


> I bought my first Ruger SP101 about 18 months ago, since then I have purchased 2 more, one of which is the hammerless version. All three are the smallest barrel version. Anyone else here have this model. :smt023


I'va had my eye on that little hammerless one for some time. How does it shoot? I'm sure quality is not an issue. I have 4 of Bill Rugers children locked up in my safe and they are sweet.:smt1099
Enjoy all those Rugers PKO220!


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i don't have one,but its certainly on my list. a 3 inch model.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Purchased one last year with 2 1/4" BBL in 357 Mag. The trigger smoothed out after about 100 rounds. I like it as a carry gun as it fits my hand perfectly, points well and is accurate. I picked up holsters from Simply Rugger for both belt and pocket carry and also a Ken Null Vampire for horizontal carry while riding. Like all Rugers it's built like a mini-tank and will last longer than I do inspite a steady diet of full power loads.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I have had a sp101 for over a year now. Have shot approx 500 rounds through it without a problem. it is a sweet shooting gun and built like a tank. My only regret is that i bought it in 38 special which is a great caliber, but if I would have purchased a 357 mag, I could have shot both 357 and 38,s. That decision was due to my inexperience in handguns. I bought the Ruger because of the favorable threads on forums like this one. The Ruger is my favorite revolver. i put on a hogue grip that fits my hand perfectly.


----------

